
The Twitter hack could be a global security crisis - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2020/7/15/21325708/twitter-hack-global-security-crisis-nuclear-war-bitcoin-scam
======
rini17
The only mention of "responsibility" is "To speculate much further would be
irresponsible". If nobody at twitter is liable for anything, then this is the
natural result.

